# Puppy with one Kidney!!!



## Linda S. (Jul 23, 2015)

I took our 8 month old male standard, Neptune, to the ER today because of vomiting. I thought he might have eaten something he shouldn't have. The internist ordered an ultrasound of his abdomen. They found no obstruction but the radiologist was unable to find his right kidney or adrenal gland. His left kidney is well formed but slightly large and the adrenal is also large. We have been having some problems with soft stools. As a result of a previous foreign body ingestion he had an endoscopy done with biopsies because they saw some inflammation. So, we have been following up with a specialist and are trying a new diet. The diet is going well and Neptune's stools have been great but now in addition to the missing kidney the vet thinks he may have Addison's disease. His kidney values are fine and he has no indication of kidney failure at this point. Has anyone ever heard of a dog with only one kidney? Has anyone had a dog with Addison's disease. What's worse is we just lost our other elderly standard a few weeks ago, just shy of his 13th bday. Too much stress and worry.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

I don't think there's a problem living with one kidney as long as it functions well.
I don't know much about Addison's, but it's manageable with meds. I hope Neptune is not vomiting anymore.
Do you notice any symptoms of Addison's?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

It is sad you are having these problems with your much loved new friend. You would be eligible for a refund from the breeder should they be ethical. This might go a long way to paying for the care he will need.
Eric


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My understanding is that humans live full and normal lives with just one kidney, so I assume that it is the same for dogs? I would suspect that most cases would never be diagnosed, as it would only be found by ultrasound or other investigation. 

There is lots of information about Addisons on here - again, dogs with it can live long and happy lives if it is well managed. Very often it is not even suspected until the dog is in a near-critical state, which, as you are now aware that it could be an issue, you will be able to avoid. You must be desperately worried - I hope some of the owners of dogs with Addisons will be able to reassure you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We have two of many organs as back up or redundancies, two kidneys, two lungs, two adrenals, two arms, legs and eyes. Your dog can do fine with one kidney as long as it is functioning normally. More concerning is the possibility of Addison's disease. There are a number of folks here who have dogs with Addison's (MiniPoo and PoodleRick come to mind). there are lots of posts here on how to manage Addison's. I wish you and your boy good health.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

My 8 year old son has one kidney. It works fine and nothing needs to be done. He saw a urologist twice after being born.

people live their entire life without ever knowing they have one kidney. A friend of mine found out in medical school when the medical students were doing ultrasounds on each other that he had only one.

Noah is not suppose to do any high impact sports like skiing, lacrosse. I imagine that does not pertain to your pup. 

As long as there isn't anything wrong with the other kidney there is nothing to stress about.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mom2Zoe it is a good point that you would not want to engage in an activity that could injure your single kidney, but also that many people have all sorts of things "wrong with them" that they don't know about like your friend who found out as an adult that he only has one kidney. Nature has a remarkable tolerance for imperfections after all.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I have had 2 dogs with Addisons. They can live long happy lives.

My dog Neeka has such a mild case that she takes a very low dose of prednisone. My previous dog had a severe case and was taking a lot of medications but still lived to almost 15 years.

I would not worry about Addisons until your dog has taken the ACTH test and you find out the results. If positive, you learn to deal with it.

Search the forum for Addisons and you can read how others have dealt with this very treatable disease.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Our weimaraner was diagnosed with Addisons at 3 and lived to be 13, which is old for a weimaraner. Normal lifespan is 10-12 years. She took some medications, but otherwise was a normal, healthy, dog. 

Minipoo is right, it is a very treatable disease.


----------



## Gizmo123! (Jun 25, 2021)

Linda S. said:


> I took our 8 month old male standard, Neptune, to the ER today because of vomiting. I thought he might have eaten something he shouldn't have. The internist ordered an ultrasound of his abdomen. They found no obstruction but the radiologist was unable to find his right kidney or adrenal gland. His left kidney is well formed but slightly large and the adrenal is also large. We have been having some problems with soft stools. As a result of a previous foreign body ingestion he had an endoscopy done with biopsies because they saw some inflammation. So, we have been following up with a specialist and are trying a new diet. The diet is going well and Neptune's stools have been great but now in addition to the missing kidney the vet thinks he may have Addison's disease. His kidney values are fine and he has no indication of kidney failure at this point. Has anyone ever heard of a dog with only one kidney? Has anyone had a dog with Addison's disease. What's worse is we just lost our other elderly standard a few weeks ago, just shy of his 13th bday. Too much stress and worry.


----------



## Gizmo123! (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi have just read your post re your standard having 1 kidney.Hope she is doing well.My 8 month whippet girl had an ultrasound today due to severe vomiting and diarhea and she has only 1 kidney.Have never had a dog with this condition that I know off so would love to hear how your dog is coping.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gizmo123! said:


> Hi have just read your post re your standard having 1 kidney.Hope she is doing well.My 8 month whippet girl had an ultrasound today due to severe vomiting and diarhea and she has only 1 kidney.Have never had a dog with this condition that I know off so would love to hear how your dog is coping.


Welcome! Linda has not been back in quite some time. Hoping she sees this post. You could also try messaging her.


----------



## Gizmo123! (Jun 25, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Welcome! Linda has not been back in quite some time. Hoping she sees this post. You could also try messaging her.


Thanks for your reply.


----------



## JPdoggie (9 mo ago)

Gizmo123! said:


> Hi have just read your post re your standard having 1 kidney.Hope she is doing well.My 8 month whippet girl had an ultrasound today due to severe vomiting and diarhea and she has only 1 kidney.Have never had a dog with this condition that I know off so would love to hear how your dog is coping.


Hello! Not sure if these posts are too old to get a response. I went in to have my baby neutered yesterday and they couldn’t find either testes and told me while they were in there they couldn’t find his right kidney. Just a little shocked and haven’t found any info. I was curious how your pup is doing? Any advice.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

A missing kidney has been an issue for many years in standard poodles. My first experience with it was in the early 1980s. The affected dog (Ch. Jaylee Charley Black) was half Wycliffe breeding, 1/4 Bel Tor, and 1/4 pet miscellaneous. Like the OP, I found out about the missing kidney after some frequent bouts with infected tonsils and vomiting. My vet decided to do a tonsillectomy - Charley died on the operating table. The vet was distraught because he knew how much I loved that dog, so he requested and performed an autopsy - that was how he found that Charley only had one kidney. Charley was my heart dog - to this day I miss him terribly.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm closing this thread for now, as the original poster hasn't returned to the board for several years. I don't want advice for the three different dogs getting unhelpfully jumbled together. Please start a new thread.


----------

